# Johanni



## ladybugzcrunch (Jul 26, 2009)

I purchased a trio of "Johanni" from a hatchery and am questioning the quality. Before I write the breeder, I need your opinion. The fish is only maybe 2+/- inches long and elongated so it looks fairly small. It has a nice face but does not have royal blue markings but more of a purple color (perhaps this is my lighting?). It also only has 1 horizontal bar which is broken and thin. What really confuses me is that the trailing edge of the caudal fin is yellow. I know this is a common trait in mosbo but have not heard of it in johanni. 
Front view with female








Rear view (in the back on the left)


----------



## mserin (Jul 19, 2009)

Maybe it's my screen but he seems to have some verticle barring and none of my males have that.....


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

The broken stripe is indicative of Melanochromis interruptus, a very closely related species to M. johanni, and is often the name Johanni. It's confusing, and the seller may not even care about the whole species confusion.

The male doesn't seem to show full dominant color, which depends on the pecking order in the tank. Can't really say much about quality of the male from those pics, could be fine or mediocre. Hard to say.


----------



## ladybugzcrunch (Jul 26, 2009)

I have only had the fish for a few days and their colors are getting better every day. I think the tank boss is going to be the male white top afra as he is already beautiful! He is under two inches and lovely, can not believe it. I am trying to get a bigger holding tank set up for them ASAP but I am having many other problems at the moment. What about the yellow on the tail???? Anyone? :-? :-?


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

I wouldn't worry that much about the little bit of yellow. The male used to be yellow, it may eventually go away as part of the transition. It is not a sign of being a hybrid.


----------



## ladybugzcrunch (Jul 26, 2009)

noki said:


> The broken stripe is indicative of Melanochromis interruptus, a very closely related species to M. johanni, and is often the name Johanni. It's confusing, and the seller may not even care about the whole species confusion.
> 
> Actually the seller sells like 30 different kinds of mbuna including interruptus, johanni, and mosbo in different vats. Maybe he is just still in transition. So far, his color is poor but maybe that is due to the move/white top/ and age? I just hope he is what he was sold as. I paid a pretty penny for this assurance of species purity and gender.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

I would be unhappy if I received these fish. Not because I am sure they are hybrids but because they do not (maybe just as yet) show the colours and makings I like to see in well bred and reared Melanochromis johannii. I do hope they improve for you if you plan to breed them yourself.

If the dealer/breeder had a satisfaction guarantee I would return them (saying they were not as I hoped) hoping for a better replacement.
If the breeder was unhappy replacing them, I would not buy from that source again.


----------



## ladybugzcrunch (Jul 26, 2009)

I just looked at him again and he looks even more different now, no horizontal stripe. Maybe he is just sad to be in such a small tank. I hope hope hope he looks nicer when I put him in a bigger tank! Either way, they are smaller than I bargined for. I was happy with how they arrived on time, alive, and are still all alive. Also, I can not tell you how pretty the white top is. But I am not sure if I will buy fom them again. I should have asked for a pic in advace which is an option I declined to take advantage of, silly me. I do not think sending them back would be worth my while since shipping is sooooo expensive compared to the value of the fish.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Hmmmm any good supplier should offer a full refund for lack of satisfaction (including postage or delivery charges) and not charge you for returns. :-? 
Getting bad vibes about this supplier but be nice and explain any dissatisfaction any good supplier or breeder looking for repeat orders and wants to keep their customers happy. :wink: 
It may be different here but breeders here are very afraid of bad feedback and will bend over backwards to keep good customers happy.

But what size is your tank? And what fish do you have in it?


----------



## ladybugzcrunch (Jul 26, 2009)

Right now they are in a 20g hexagon, 9 mbuna 3 species from 1 1/2 inch to 2 inch is my best guess. This was going to be very temporary then into the 75g but they are so small that they would be lunch for my other fish. SO, I am working on getting a 40g running for them until they grow up a bit.


----------



## ladybugzcrunch (Jul 26, 2009)

This guy looks more like Metriaclima msobo everyday. Instead of having a black body and electric blue horizontal stripe, he has a greyish? body with blue bloch like pattern with a possible blue stripe and his dorsal and caudal fins have a yellow trailing edge. Looks just like mosbo. Perhaps a pic tomorrow.


----------



## ladybugzcrunch (Jul 26, 2009)

Okay I just got a good pic of him 
















And of his girls


----------



## ben_charm (Jan 29, 2009)

he's johannii.... mine will go from pitch black with very bright, royal blue to a almost solid, washed out, light blue colour. i don't think you got anything to worry about.


----------



## shocker4221 (Aug 7, 2009)

I have seen that the females are orange but have also read that they may be just a lighter or duller blue than the males. Which is it?


----------



## ladybugzcrunch (Jul 26, 2009)

Johannii females are always orange/yellow.


----------

